# worried about 12 week scan



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi

I hope you can give me some reassurance, I have got myself in a right state!  I went for my 12 week scan last Thursday and the baby was waving its arms and legs around and then stopped and the sonographer said, it looks like its decided to go to sleep.  She said it had a good strong heartbeat and then the scan ended.  Was really happy that all was well but since then I cant stop worrying thinking why it just stopped moving, is that normal?  I suppose I am more worried because my last 12 week scan with last pregnancy was when I found the baby had died.  My symptoms are getting less but I think they are still there but I dont know if I feel ill because I am so anxious.

Im sure everything is fine but I cant help being so worried.

Thanks for your help

Love Cathy xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

DONT WORRY!!!

Think about it....babies eat and sleep!  This is normal for babies to have sleeping patterns just like you and i, they have lots of periods of naps and play time even in utero.  In a minute you will be glad of its nap time, believe me!

Good Luck

Jan


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Jan

Thank you for putting my mind at rest.  I know Im irrational!!! I will try to stop worrying now.

Thanks again

Love Cathy xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, firstly, don't worry.  Your baby has just been resting, if the heart beat was strong, then everything is ok.  Your symptoms decrease after 12 weeks, as the placenta takes over keeping the pregnancy going, so it feels a bit easier.

Everything sounds fine, try and relax!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

